# Vibee's?



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I didn't want to hijack anybody else's post, so I figured I'd just make another one. In multiple posts on here I've seen that people have been catching decent numbers of fish on Vibees (or something like that spelling). What are they? Where can I get them? I've searched Google and things like that for the name, and I'm coming up with nothing.

Thanks in Advance,
Jason


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I may be wrong (please correct me if I am) but I thought Vibee was bought out by someone. I attached a link and a pic of the Lil' Nitro which is about the same as a Vibee.

http://www.steelvalleytackle.com/HPIM0070.JPG


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Some bait shops carry them, also Gander Mt. They are usually about a buck cheeper at Gander. The stores do not stock the same so if one is out of stock or does not carry a particular pattern check with another. I shop between Huber Hts., Hillard and Reynoldsberg.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the company was bought out,but the new owner is expanding his market.they're available iat several places.gander,buckeye outdoors,cripple creek bait,janns netcraft and others.
here's a lnk to janns.
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/blade-baits/107310.aspx


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> I may be wrong (please correct me if I am) but I thought Vibee was bought out by someone. I attached a link and a pic of the Lil' Nitro which is about the same as a Vibee.
> 
> http://www.steelvalleytackle.com/HPIM0070.JPG


you are correct and i think this is who bought them.

http://www.rodbenderstackle.com/about_us.html


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

I buy all my Vib-ees at Saltfork Outdoors www.saltforkoutdoors.com near Cambridge Ohio. They have a huge collection. I found them cheaper here than other places also.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Those baits look pretty cool. I'll probably wait til I get back to Columbus and hit up Gander instead of paying shipping online. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Down on Front Street near the Brewery District in Columbus also carries them. It's not a long drive from OSU Campus and they have a very good selection of other tackle as well.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Vibees are excellent lures for all fish !


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

For those of you that have used this bait, is 1/2 oz too big for LM Bass and/or Crappie?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

1/2 ounce isn't too big for either,but i prefer 3/16 to 3/8 ounce for crappies.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am with Rick 3/16th i use the most but 1/4-3/8 work quite well.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Best application I've found is for saugeye/walleye. Preferably off a bridge or by boat. Good for icefishing also. We used to use them alot in Minnesota icefishing tournaments, but there's much better baits than Vibees for that.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Walleyejones, what are some of the better baits you refer to for ice fishing ?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I was in the Dillon Falls Bait Shop this past weekend buying some chicken liver for some river catfishin. As I turned to leave,.... A WHOLE BUNCH OF VIBE'S WERE STARING ME IN THE FACE. The woman said they just put them out the day before (very lucky for me). I bought two (3/16oz and 1/4 oz).

Got a chance to get the jon boat out today, but had a late start.... wasn't on the water until 10am. I hit some of the shadows and edges of lily pads with the 1/4oz VibE (silver/blue with lots of sparkle) and did really well. Before 11am, I had 6 LM Bass ( 2 were over 16"), a bluegill, and a 5# Channel Cat.

Great bait. My only complaint is the number of wasted casts because of the hooks getting tangled in the line/snap. But, I'll still use them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> My only complaint is the number of wasted casts because of the hooks getting tangled in the line/snap.


that will happen occasionally.what kind/size snap are you using?
best is the plain duoloc snap in size 1 or 2.size one will hang less than size 2 and is still eneough for most fishing.


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

The Vibees work pretty good but I have had just as much success
with buying the baldes from Janns Netcraft and pouring my own.
They are not exactly vibees but for the price( less than .25 apiece).
They work just the same.
I only use them in the fall for Saugeye...bounced right off the bottom.

And caught my biggest 6lb 6oz Saugeye on one of my own baits.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I ended up tying the Vib"e" straight to the line with no snap. Seemed to help the problem a good bit. I also did some tweaking to the hooks to make them not quite as free.

I ended up at a local reservoir and got it caught in a tree on shore. It was well within reach, but there was a snake on a closeby branch so the line was cut. I'll have to head back out tomorrow and see if its there so I can get it back haha.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you must use a snap.tying straight to the line will lose you more than the one you already lost.the line will fray on the edges of the hole in the bait.and "tweaking" the hooks could also hinder the action.you just have top live with an occasional tangle if you want the bait to perform right.we all do.it's the nature of the beast and you only lose baits or ruin the action(which means less fish caught) by doing what you have.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

misfit said:


> you must use a snap.tying straight to the line will lose you more than the one you already lost.the line will fray on the edges of the hole in the bait.and "tweaking" the hooks could also hinder the action.you just have top live with an occasional tangle if you want the bait to perform right.we all do.it's the nature of the beast and you only lose baits or ruin the action(which means less fish caught) by doing what you have.


Alright. I'll go buy some smaller snaps like you suggested in an earlier response. I think the ones I had were a little large and contributed to the large percentage of wasted casts. 

Went back to the place where I lost that Vib"E" the other day, and somebody got there before I did. Checked the branch, checked the shore, and couldn't find it. Guess I'll have to make another trip to the store and pick a couple up.

I used my smaller Vib"e" this morning on my ultralite pole and ended up catching 8 Bass in about an hour. I had slightly tweaked these hooks, but not quite as much as the other one. I did not have one wasted cast (that didn't hit a branch or bring back moss) and the action seemed the same. The way I modified this one just doesn't let the hook go clear up and over the body. It doesn't seem to hinder much of the action. But, still I think that this will be the last one that I modify because it seemed that the wobble was a little tighter.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

best snaps.
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/interlocking-duolock-snaps/335410.aspx


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

god......is there anything rick dont know
?.........fishin.......cookin...pest control......jeezz..lol


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> god......is there anything rick dont know


actually there is.just ask my wife when you have lots of time,cause it's a long list


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

lol rick............me to


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is the Vibe"e website. www.rodbenderstackle.com


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I remember back in the day, there was a fella from Tenn. fishing these for Smallmouth Bass. I think he was on a early Bill Dance show.


----------

